# Jim Parsons @ 61st Primetime Emmy Awards - Arrivals - September 20, 2009 (12 x) Update



## Claudia (21 Sep. 2009)

​


----------



## mileyfan09 (18 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Jim Parsons @ 61st Primetime Emmy Awards - Arrivals - September 20, 2009 (1 x)*

+11


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Sympatisch ist er ja und kommt in der Serie spitzenmäßig rüber. Cooler Schauspieler


----------

